# gechilltes biken wuppertal/solingen/köln



## Elfchen (26. April 2012)

Huhu 
bin jetzt nicht erst seit gestern beim MTB deswegen kennen mich schon ein paar ;-) hab aber lange Pause gehabt mit dem biken und such jetzt mal wieder ein paar Mädels mit denen man sich für gechilltes biken treffen kann. 
Meine Kondi ist gleich null und bergrunter bin ich auch ziemlich eingerostet aber hey es ist Frühling 
Tendentiell fahr ich gern Trails und wenig Forstautobahn aber zum Kondition Aufbauen muss das wohl auch sein..
Vielleicht gibts ja schon ein paar Leute die sich regelmäßig treffen?
LG Elfchen


----------



## Lunaticat (28. April 2012)

Hallo Elfchen!
Ich komme zwar aus Düsseldorf, aber das ist ja nicht soo weit weg. Ich habe letztes Jahr erst angefangen, bin aber mit ganzem Herzen dabei. Fahre Touren, bevorzugt Trails.
Vielleicht hast du ja mal Lust oder Fragen, dann melde dich doch einfach. 

Liebe Grüße Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (28. April 2012)

Hey  klar, im Grafenberger Wald z.B. kann man ja auch ganz schön fahren. Weiß ja nicht wo Du sonst so fährst? Ich hab jetzt 2-3 Wochen noch ziemlich viel Stress um die Ohren aber z.B. Sonntag der 13.5 müßte passen. Ich weiss ist noch gaaaaanz lang hin...


----------



## Lunaticat (29. April 2012)

Ja Hausrunden sind Grafenberger/Aaper Wald, Neandertal, Ratingen. Wäre aber auch mal bereit, "auswärts" zu fahren
13.05. dürfte gehen bei mir. Was für Touren fährst Du denn sonst so? (km/hm - nicht das ich mich übernehme)


----------



## Elfchen (1. Mai 2012)

bin eher Bergabradlerin  also nicht so viele HM. Und KM auch nicht. Fun steht an erster Stelle


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Mai 2012)

Wir wollen mit


----------



## Elfchen (3. Mai 2012)

*knuddel* jaaaaa


----------



## BodyandSoul (7. Mai 2012)

Hey zusammen,

schaut doch mal unter Fahrgemeinschaften am 12.05.! Ich habe dort eine AM-Tour für uns Mädels reingesetzt. 

Gruß
Moni


----------



## Elfchen (8. Mai 2012)

ich zieh bald um und am 12 muss ich Küchen machen etc... da is nix mit biken weil wir bestimmt noch 20000 mal in den Baumarkt müssen


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Elfchen 

Also ich wohne in Wuppertal und fände es nett, wenn wir mal ne runde zusammen radeln würden. 
Allerdings bin ich ab kommenden Wochenende erstmal 4 Wochen in Slowenien  Aber danach können wir gerne die Bergischen Trails zusammen rocken!!  
Ich fahre jetzt seit etwas über einem Jahr, Touren fahre ich auch mal...aber lieber bergauf in Ruhe und auf die Abfahrt freuen 

Kenne mich so überalle um Wuppertal rum ein bisschen aus: Solingen Glüder, Elfringhauser Schweiz, Beyenburg und Burgholz (da kenne ich aber nicht sooo viel, gibt aber genug!).

Außerdem arbeite ich seit kurzem in Köln und würde gerne mal an der  Dhünn-Talsperre fahren.

Aber wie gesagt: Wahrscheinlich erst nach dem Urlaub, außer es passt kurzfristig noch vor dem kommenden WE 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lunaticat (9. Mai 2012)

Also mit dem Sonntag sieht´s schlecht aus... die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich wieder fit bin (lieg seit dem WE krank im Bett :-( ) UND das mein neuer Steuersatz noch vor dem kommenden Wochenende fertig ist, sinkt doch zunehmends... Aber ein kleines Fünkchen Hoffnung hab ich noch :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk1995 (9. Mai 2012)

Heyy 

wohne in Solingen und fahre seit knapp 5 monaten in merscheid in den wäldern bischen auf km aber auch berabfahrten  würde am 13.5. auch mitkommen. ich weiss nur noch nicht ob ich da ein spiel habe, das eigentlich wegen zu kaputten rasens verlegt werden sollte. nun weiss ich noch nichts genaues aber ich denke es wird verlegt  würde dann noch hier reinschreiben ob ich kommen 

wann und wo würdet ihr euch denn treffen?

MfG Lukas


----------



## 4mate (9. Mai 2012)

Kannst du lesen? Hier ist für   Ladies only!


----------



## MissQuax (9. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Hier ist für   Ladies only!



Du hast für hier aber auch das falsche Fo(ur)mat(e)!


----------



## lukiluk1995 (10. Mai 2012)

ups sry... hab den thread durch die suchfunktion gefunden und nicht darauf geachtet wo er gepostet wurde... wird nicht wieder vorkommen  

mfg Lukas


----------



## Elfchen (10. Mai 2012)

Klingt doch super  Dann wünsch ich Dir erst mal nen tollen Urlaub. Da kommt das Bike doch bestimmt auch mit hin oder?
@Lunaticat: Am WE soll richtog mieses Wetter werden, schauen wir mal gell?



Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Hallo Elfchen
> 
> Also ich wohne in Wuppertal und fände es nett, wenn wir mal ne runde zusammen radeln würden.
> Allerdings bin ich ab kommenden Wochenende erstmal 4 Wochen in Slowenien  Aber danach können wir gerne die Bergischen Trails zusammen rocken!!
> ...


----------



## Lunaticat (13. Mai 2012)

Ich muss leider für morgen absagen! Bin zwar nicht mehr ganz krank, aber mein Bike ist noch beim Techniker bis Montag
Bin aber gerne offen für nen neuen Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (13. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen, ich bin am Wochenende häufig in Köln und würde mich gerne anschließen. Kenne mich hier allerdings überhaupt nicht aus, da ich hier selten fahre. 
Wenn Ihr von "gechilltem Biken" schreibt, dann ist es wohl OK , wenn ich mit dem Freerider hinterherschnaufe, oder?


----------



## TheSixty (13. Mai 2012)

Hi 
Ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren.
Ich fahre sehr selten in der Gruppe, bin also fast immer alleine unterwegs.
Würde mich freuen mal Gesellschaft beim Biken zu haben 
Ich wohne in Köln.
Daher am liebsten in Köln,
aber wenn ich mal einen Tag komplett Zeit habe,
fahre ich auch gerne mal ein Stück mit dem Zug.


----------



## Elfchen (15. Mai 2012)

sorry bin grad voll im Umzugsstress....aber ab nächster Woche wieder zum biken zu haben. Würd sagen wir machen dann einfach mal einen Termin fix 
Guiden kann ich nur hier und nicht in der Nähe von Köln. War zwar schon hin und wieder mal in Altenberg aber das ist lange her ;-)
Freerider ist super. Ich hab ein Enduro und bin total schneckig bergauf. ALso alles super


----------



## Tesla71 (15. Mai 2012)

Elfchen schrieb:


> sorry bin grad voll im Umzugsstress....aber ab nächster Woche wieder zum biken zu haben. Würd sagen wir machen dann einfach mal einen Termin fix
> Guiden kann ich nur hier und nicht in der Nähe von Köln. War zwar schon hin und wieder mal in Altenberg aber das ist lange her ;-)
> Freerider ist super. Ich hab ein Enduro und bin total schneckig bergauf. ALso alles super



Solingen ist ja nur 'nen Katzensprung von Köln. An den Wochenenden vom 26./27.  Mai bis einschließlich 16./17. Juni habe ich noch keine festen Pläne. 
Sag an, wann Du Zeit hast.


----------



## Beatriz (17. Mai 2012)

Hi! Ich wohne seit einigen Monaten in Bochum, fahre MTB ganz gerne und möchte andere Bereiche auch fahren: Bergisches LAnd, Eifel, Harz, Taunus, Odenwald... Wenn ihr lust habt, könnten wir etwas plannen! 

Gruss!


----------



## Elfchen (25. Mai 2012)

wie siehts denn aus mit Sonntag? so gegen 11?
Gerne woanders wenn einer von euch guiden kann? Kann die hometrails grad nicht mehr sehen 
Wollt aber nicht so ewig lang weil ich Montag gleich schon wieder aufs radl muss. Und fär 2 Tage hintereinander bin ich noch nicht fit genug 

vielleicht kann man bei dem Wetter ja nachher noch ne Apfelschorle irgendwo hinterher schieben??


----------



## Tesla71 (26. Mai 2012)

Elfchen schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus mit Sonntag? so gegen 11?



Ach, Mist, habe gerade meinen Willingen-Trip auf Sonntag verschoben, weil ich mir hier eine Mottenplage eingefangen habe, die doch noch nicht ausgerottet ist. Hilft irgendwie auch nicht, daß ich immer nur am Wochenende zu Hause bin.
Vielleicht nächste Woche?


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Wo fahrt ihr denn so in Köln?
Ich kenne mich dort nämlich gar nicht aus, was das Biken angeht und würde gerne mal mitfahren. 
Fahrt ihr nur Ladys Only Runden oder dürfte man evtl auch männliche Begleitung mitbringen.

LG Sabrina


----------



## Littlefoot82 (3. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich komme ebenfalls aus Düsseldorf.

Fahre eigentlich immer mit meinem Freund und wir sind mittlerweile auch eher abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs.  Das macht uns einfach mehr Spaß.  Ich bin aber noch nicht so gut und taste mich so langsam ran. Mittlerweile sind wir überwiegend in Solingen unterwegs - z.B. Glüder und Umgebung. Letzten Wochenende waren wir auch in Wuppertal Kothener Busch - vielleicht kennt das jemand? Würde mich auch freuen auch mal mit ein paar Mädels zu fahren. Am 16,/17. Juni sind wir in Willingen beim Bike-Festival. Auch jemand von euch da?


----------



## TheSixty (3. Juni 2012)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Hey, ich komme ebenfalls aus Düsseldorf.
> 
> Fahre eigentlich immer mit meinem Freund und wir sind mittlerweile auch eher abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs.  Das macht uns einfach mehr Spaß.  Ich bin aber noch nicht so gut und taste mich so langsam ran. Mittlerweile sind wir überwiegend in Solingen unterwegs - z.B. Glüder und Umgebung. Letzten Wochenende waren wir auch in Wuppertal Kothener Busch - vielleicht kennt das jemand? Würde mich auch freuen auch mal mit ein paar Mädels zu fahren. Am 16,/17. Juni sind wir in Willingen beim Bike-Festival. Auch jemand von euch da?


Hey ich bin auch in willingen auf dem festival und versuche mich am marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeti111 (3. Juni 2012)

wenn du lust hast können wir gerne mal in Köln was fahren aber naja bin ein mann weiss nicht ob das jetzt schlimm ist 
wenn du lust hast melde dich mal


----------



## TheSixty (3. Juni 2012)

yeti111 schrieb:


> wenn du lust hast können wir gerne mal in Köln was fahren aber naja bin ein mann weiss nicht ob das jetzt schlimm ist
> wenn du lust hast melde dich mal



Klar koennen gerne nal ne tour fahren auch wenn du ein mann bist ;-) ;-)


----------



## Littlefoot82 (3. Juni 2012)

@TheSixty: Cool. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja da? Find ich klasse, dass du sogar mitmachst. 
Mein Freund überlegt noch, ob er nicht vielleicht beim Specialized Enduro Rennen mitmacht. Dafür will er aber vorher (nächstes Wochenende) nach Willingen, weil wir noch nie da waren und die Strecke garnicht kennen.


----------



## Elfchen (3. Juni 2012)

in Willingen bin ich nicht. Mir ist da bei den Events immer zu viel los ;-) und mitfahren trau ich mir mal null zu :-(
Wtal Kothen möcht ich auch unbedingt mal hin. Vielleicht können wir da mal was ausmachen?
Ansonsten bin ich auch für Köln und Männer offen ;-)
Glüder ist mir meist für uphill zu anstrengend wenn wir länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs sind. Sonst aber auch gern.
Ich hoffe kommendes WE ist mal wieder besseres Wetter :-( Sonntag wär cool. Oder Freitag?? Da ist doch langes WE  Hat noch irgendwer frei?


----------



## Littlefoot82 (3. Juni 2012)

Solinger Wald ist zwar anstrengend, aber dafür lohnt es sich eigentlich.  Da gibt es wirklich ein paar gute Abfahrten. Zur Not schieben wir auch die Räder hoch. Machen wir in letzter Zeit sowieso öfter, um uns die Kraft für die Abfahrten zu sparen. In Wuppertal muss man auch wieder hochschieben. Das ist auch nicht ohne. *g*
Ich muss leider Donnerstag und Freitag arbeiten. Aber Donnerstag hab ich evtl. früher frei frei. Da machen wir vielleicht noch ne Feierabendrunde in Wuppertal. Ansonsten am Wochenende gerne. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahren wir an einem Tag nach Willingen.


----------



## TheSixty (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin kommendes Wochenende auch in Willingen die Strecke abfahren. Ich weiß aber noch nicht an welchem Tag. Freitag hab ich leider nicht frei und Donnerstag bin ich evtl mit einem anderen, den ich noch nicht kenne, eine Tour in Rösrath oder so drehen. Da war ich aber noch nie und bin dann eher Mitfahrer als Leader  Und vorher wollte ich zum Spot in Dansweiler.


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juni 2012)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe kommendes WE ist mal wieder besseres Wetter :-( Sonntag wär cool. Oder Freitag?? Da ist doch langes WE  Hat noch irgendwer frei?



Antje, Tobi, Meike und ich planen sowohl für Freitag als auch für Sonntag was. Schau mal ins Mirsch Forum wie Posten das da noch.
Ich hoffe nur mein Rahmen kommt vorher.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (3. Juni 2012)

@TheSixty: Ja dann sag mal Bescheid, an welchem Tag du nach Willingen fährst. Dann kommen wir auch vorbei.  

Und was ist das Mirsch Forum?


----------



## TheSixty (3. Juni 2012)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> @TheSixty: Ja dann sag mal Bescheid, an welchem Tag du nach Willingen fährst. Dann kommen wir auch vorbei.
> 
> Und was ist das Mirsch Forum?


 
Super 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am kommenden Sonntag fahren. Will mir dann dort ein GPS Gerät ausleihen mit der Route von der 50km Runde vom Marathon und dann mein Glück versuchen mit dem Ding die richtigen Wege zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlefoot82 (4. Juni 2012)

Ja dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter bis dahin wieder ok ist. Wir werden uns zwar nur auf der Freeride-Strecke aufhalten, aber dann kann man sich schonmal beschnuppern. 
An die anderen Mädels - schreibt einfach mal hierein, wenn ihr irgendwo fahrt. Ich schreib auch, wenn wir was geplant haben. Würde mich freuen,wenn sich dabei ein paar gemeinsame Fahrten ergeben würden.


----------



## TheSixty (4. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht mache ich ja auch mal einen Abstecher in den Bikepark, aber wenn die Strecken komplett matschig sind, hab ich da auch nicht so viel Lust zu


----------



## Elfchen (4. Juni 2012)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Ja dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter bis dahin wieder ok ist. Wir werden uns zwar nur auf der Freeride-Strecke aufhalten, aber dann kann man sich schonmal beschnuppern.
> An die anderen Mädels - schreibt einfach mal hierein, wenn ihr irgendwo fahrt. Ich schreib auch, wenn wir was geplant haben. Würde mich freuen,wenn sich dabei ein paar gemeinsame Fahrten ergeben würden.




Das klingt gut  Wenn ihr Donnerstag eventuell nach Wtal fahrt sag mal bescheid


----------



## Littlefoot82 (5. Juni 2012)

@TheSixty: Kann ich verstehen. Ich bin auch nicht so der Matschfreak. Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter sich bis dahin hält. 

@Elfchen: Ich sag auf jedenfall Bescheid. Wir schauen mal, wie das Wetter morgen ist und was die Wetterfrösche für Donnerstag sagen. Ich meld mich dann morgen abend nochmal.

Edit: Also wenn es morgen nicht regnet, werden wir wohl nachmittags noch nach Wuppertal fahren. Wahrscheinlich so gegen 16 - 17 Uhr.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich schreib mal gerade von der Arbeit aus.  Wie sieht es aus? Ich kann um halb zwei Feierabend machen. Das heißt, wir wären dann auf jedenfall um Ca. 16 Uhr da. Kommst du auch?


----------



## Elfchen (7. Juni 2012)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Also ich schreib mal gerade von der Arbeit aus.  Wie sieht es aus? Ich kann um halb zwei Feierabend machen. Das heißt, wir wären dann auf jedenfall um Ca. 16 Uhr da. Kommst du auch?



aaaah man!!! war das für heute??? Hab ich natürlich erst jetzt gesehen 

@Nico: Du weißt das ich nicht mit zu den Filthies fahr. Aber euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlefoot82 (9. Juni 2012)

Also mein Freund und ich fahren morgen nach Willingen. Noch einer von euch auch da?


----------



## TheSixty (9. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## Littlefoot82 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich kenn mich dort noch nicht aus, deshalb kann ich leider keinen Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Du?


----------



## TheSixty (10. Juni 2012)

Littlefoot82 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich dort noch nicht aus, deshalb kann ich leider keinen Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Du?


Nein. Ich war leider auch noch nie dort :-\


----------



## Littlefoot82 (10. Juni 2012)

Wir fahren jetzt los. Sind in ca. 2 Stunden dort. Hätten wir einfach mal Handy-Nr. über PN getauscht.  Aber du bist wahrscheinlich auch schon unterwegs. Falls wir uns über den Weg laufen und du zufällig nochmal hierein schauen solltest...ich bin die, mit dem pinken Fox-Trikot und Brillenträgerin. Ich denke, davon wird es heute nicht so viele dort geben.


----------



## Tesla71 (10. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen! Wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Willingen. 

Ich wollte dieses Wochenende eigentlich auch fahren, ist aber was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## TheSixty (10. Juni 2012)

Ja, das hätten wir machen sollen  
Hab dich leider nicht gesehen. War auch fast die ganze Zeit durch die Wälder biken,
da ich ja die Runde vom Marathon fahren wollte. 
Später bin ich dann noch mit meiner Mutter die Strecken vom Bikepark abgegangen, 
um mir die mal anzuschauen.
Die Freeride wäre ich gern gefahren, aber ich bin leider ohne Ausrüstung den Berg hochgekraxelt


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder ausm Urlaub da - wie schnell 4 Wochen um sein können... 
Ich fände es super, wenn man mal zusammen fährt. Wann ist mir im Grunde egal, ich arbeite in Köln und könnte so ab frühstens 5 zb im kothen sein. Aber solingen glüder oder bremsenfeld passt auch gut  würde auch gerne mal an der dhünntalsperre fahren. also wenn sich da jemand auskennt bitte melden 
Am we passt es diese woche eher nicht, weil ich selbst noch nicht genau weiß was ansteht. Wollten eventuell nach willingen (aber nur kurz) und dann in warstein in den bikepark.

Haben auf dem Rückweg ausm Urlaub halt am geisskopf gemacht...  Das kann ich nur empfehlen! Vorallem den Flow Trail!!! Der war der Hammer!! Der Rest ist eine Mischung aus Willingen und Winterberg (von der Größe/Anzahl der Strecken eher Winterberg). 
Ja, das war echt nett 

Aber ich freue mich auch sehr wieder die Bergischen Trails zu fahren 

Also bis bald hoffentlich!


----------



## Elfchen (12. Juni 2012)

Sonntag Kothen?
@Jana: wow Du kommst ja ganz schön rum


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (13. Juni 2012)

Sonntag sind wir jetzt in Winterberg. Ist da noch jemand zufällig?
Werde morgen eine Runde an der Dhünntalsperre fahren (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33104.html), vllt möchte sich noch jemand anschließen  
Allerdings bin ich nicht ganz flexibel was die Startzeit angeht. Würde sowas zwischen 5 und 6 sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (14. Juni 2012)

war heut den ganzen Tag beruflich unterwegs 

was ist denn mit den anderen am Sonntag??


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Juni 2012)

Meike und ich überlegen nach Moers zu fahren, Haniel oder Hoppenbruch wäre aber auch eine Option


----------



## Littlefoot82 (14. Juni 2012)

Sonntag bin ich in Willingen beim Bike-Festival. Samstag wissen wir noch nicht. Wenn dann aber sehr wahrscheinlich Wuppertal Kothen.


----------



## Elfchen (15. Juni 2012)

Samstag kann ich aber nicht 
@Nico: das ist mir zu weit zu fahren am Sonntag. Geh noch Klettern später


----------



## Littlefoot82 (29. Juni 2012)

Dann hol ich den Tread mal wieder aus der Versenkung.  Wollte nur mal in die Runde geben, dass wir morgen in Wuppertal sind - für den Fall, dass jemand vorbeischauen möchte. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Elfchen (9. Juli 2012)

war bis Samstag im Urlaub... dieses WE bin ich auf ner Hochzeit. Aber nächste Woche wär super


----------



## Littlefoot82 (23. August 2012)

Fährt keiner mehr von euch? Schade, dass wir bis jetzt noch nichts auf die Beine gestellt haben.
Bin jetzt erstmal für ein paar Tage an der Nordsee und danach ab nächsten Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.
Jemand von euch auch zufällig da? 

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja danach nochwas hin. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2012)

PDS ab Samstag


----------



## Littlefoot82 (23. August 2012)

PDS? Sorry, die ganzen Abkürzungen sind mir nicht so geläufig. *schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2012)

Portes du Soleil


----------



## Littlefoot82 (24. August 2012)

Ah ok. 

Auch sehr nice.


----------



## RL83 (26. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Bin über die Suchfunktion auf Eure Beiträge gestossen. 
Welche Schwierigkeitsstufen fahrt ihr denn? Würdet ihr mich mal mitnehmen? 
Ich komm aus Remscheid, wo ich letztes Jahr im März mit dem MTB fahren angefangen habe. Anfangs hauptsächlich Forstwege zum Reinkommen. Seit diesem Jahr auch erste Trails und 2 Fahrtechnikkurse. Bin also noch lange kein Profi, aber sehr motiviert, mich weiterzuentwickeln. Konditionell siehts ganz ok aus bei mir. Mach seit einigen Wochen auch nebenbei Spinning.
Seit August arbeite und wohne ich in Köln. 
Suche dringend nette Leute, die im Raum Köln/Bonn/Remscheid/Wuppertal/etc. unterwegs sind, die gerne Trails fahren und bereit sind, mich hier am Anfang ein wenig "an die Hand zu nehmen". Ich will mich unbedingt verbessern und in der Gruppe macht das einfach mehr Spaß und man kann zusammen neue Strecken entdecken.
Würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören.
Viele Grüße
Ramona


----------



## Littlefoot82 (29. August 2012)

Wir fahren nun doch nicht nach Saalbach, da es leider buchstäblich ins Wasser fällt. Leider soll es die nächsten Tage dort nur regnen. Daher machen wir die nächsten Tage Tagesausflüge zu Bikeparks hier in der Umgebung. Morgen fahren wir nach Winterberg. Wenn einer von euch morgen, übermorgen oder am Wochenende Zeit und Lust zu fahren hat, dann einfach mal hier melden.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (4. November 2012)

Um die Stille hier mal wieder etwas zu vertreiben und den Thread auf die erste Seite zu bringen...  ... stelle ich mal ein aktuelles Video rein 


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## cherub1509 (22. März 2013)

Hallo in die Runde
ich fange grad an zu biken und habe noch kein eigenes. Bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten Wenn ich denn endlich eines habe würde ich gerne mal in der gruppe fahren, bin allerdings noch Anfänger Aber es macht mir riesig viel Spaß!

LG Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. Mai 2013)

so wir haben Mai und in dem Fred is auch nix los


----------



## Mr-Arntz (14. Mai 2013)

Huhu,

gibt es auch Anfänger unter euch die nach Winterberg (DH) fahren? 


LG
Jo

...via Tapatalk...


----------



## Mr-Arntz (14. Mai 2013)

Mr-Arntz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> gibt es auch Anfänger unter euch die nach Winterberg (DH) fahren?
> 
> ...



Oopps, is ja ein Lady thread 


LG
Jo

...via Tapatalk...


----------



## adamcd (17. Mai 2013)

hey Mädels 

darf mann bei euich auch als Gast ( Knecht ) mitfahren  oder ist das ein no go
 komme aus Frechen  würde mich freuen !!!!!


----------

